# I hate my eyebrows



## hollyxann (Dec 11, 2006)

i absolutly hate my eyebrows. i think they are ugly. i want pretty eyebrows.

how do i fix them? when my mom waxes them i tell her to fix them but she always tells me my brows have no shape. can i make shape? well arch??

i posted some pics of my brows.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 11, 2006)

I say grow them out, and go to see what a professional can do with them! I had it done and they looked amazing!


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 11, 2006)

oh man growing them out. that might drive me nuts. how long will that take? and how much does that cost?


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 11, 2006)

Well at the least i think is about 2 weeks, but you can always pluck the stray hairs cause the person who works with you will wax those anyways(so you won't look like a hairy beast until you finish growing them out,lol) and for me it was only $15. Make sure you like the shape the woman has herself, cause my sister first went to the same as see and got great results. But then see tried somebody new and she ruined them! lol


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 11, 2006)

:iagree:


----------



## Skyordec (Dec 11, 2006)

I also hate mine and what Iâ€™m doing is letting them grow, the whole thing. I have like around 3 months, Iâ€™ll wait 2 months more then Iâ€™m going with a professional to discuss my new brow. I mess them up; they didnâ€™t go with the shape of my face.


----------



## Kimmi201 (Dec 11, 2006)

i agree w/ them to...n i loveeeeeeeeeeee how u did ur eyeliner wut did u use


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 11, 2006)

the wings? i just used covergirl liquid liner in onyx


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 11, 2006)

brow stencils.

my brows would be lost forever if i didnt have them.


----------



## luxotika (Dec 11, 2006)

I would have to say grow them out too, that way you have a good canvas to start out with!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 11, 2006)

you'd be surprised what a professional could do! even if you don't grow them out, they'll shape it nicely and it might be pricey, around $30 or so (depending where you live), but you could up-keep them yourself.


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't touch them, unless you have unibrow naturally. Then you can tweeze the hairs in the middle away, but not past the imaginary line that goes from the nostril to the inner corner of your eye. Everything else, leave alone, even the strays that pop up under the brow line. Then, when you look like a mountain woman, take your behind to a salon and have them done professionally. Trust me, the embarrassment of overgrown brows will be sooo worth it.


----------



## SewAmazing (Dec 11, 2006)

Go the the beauty supply store and buy eyebrow templates. You can place the transparencies over your brows and tweeze around the shape that you'd like. I've seen this done at hair shows and there were some pretty enhancing shapes for different eyebrow styles. A salon would have these also, if you are interested in having them professionally done..


----------



## dalvia (Dec 13, 2006)

Have a look at this article and diagrams. It may help and give you some ideas.

April 2006: Don't Brow Beat Yourself - 4 Steps to The Perfect Brow - Practical Beauty


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

I feel ya sweetie! I think you just have natural rounded or flat brows like I do... The only way for me to allow an arch is the let them grow back into bushes, and them try to get one... They say to stick with your natural brow shape as forcing a shape not natural to your face/body can cause you to look bad as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinpin (Jun 30, 2013)

Will firstly there too short! Your eyebrows are supposed to start in line with the start of your nose nostril. Make sure there brushed up as well.


----------



## Niharika (Jul 1, 2013)

Let them grow properly, then you can go to a parlor and they will help you in the best way to fix it up.


----------



## Honey CloudsSPA (Jul 1, 2013)

The trick to perfect brows is simple yet slightly tricky. Grow them out for as long as you can, I know this sounds awful cause frankly who wants to walk around with thick grown out eyebrows, no one does. So grow them out and then go to a professional who is a brow expert and have them reshape your brows. Once your brows have been reshaped to where you want them maintain them regularly and make sure that you tweeze them in between services and clean them daily. Also get a brow gel to help keep them in place so they grow properly.


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (Jul 2, 2013)

Please consult with your doctor regarding this he will really help you out in this


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 3, 2013)

Ya i agree with kalyani please consult with your doc...


----------

